# Oberflächendiagramm in WinCC



## RaffniX (17 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe bisher noch nicht sonderlich viel mit WinCC gearbeitet. Im Rahmen eines Projekts habe ich vor, ein 3D-Oberflächendiagramm, wie es z.B mit Excel erstellt werden kann, über WinCC in ein PCS7-System zu integrieren.  Die Oberfläche soll dabei aus einzelnen Prozesswerten bzw. -Variablen als Stützpunkte gebildet werden. Dass heißt die Oberfläche stellt das Prozessverhalten nicht über der Zeit, sondern nur die momentane "räumliche" Lage dar.
Ich hab Momentan nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, dass Diagramm in Excel zu erstellen und die Werte vom PCS7 mittels VBA zu importieren...
Dass ist aber nicht geiegnet, da der Bediener dann immer zu Excel wechseln muss 
Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit ein Oberflächendiagramm in WinCC zu erstellen? Oder kann man da eine Art Toolbox oder so kaufen womit es geht? 
Der Siemens Support ist da ja nicht so der Burner:-D

Grüße


----------



## funkdoc (17 September 2010)

hallo!

in wincc und flex sind solche (komplexen) diagramme nicht möglich soweit ich weiss.
auf welchem gerät läuft die visu, PC oder panel?
wie du die prozesswerte in ein excel file bringst weisst du schon?
also vermute ich, du möchtest die generierte XLS zum ansehen in die runtime bringen, verstehe ich dich da richtig?

grüsse


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 September 2010)

Soetwas könnte man mit Gnuplot machen, das kann auch 3D-Diagramme erzeugen, und eigentlich alles was man sich nur denken kann.

Du müsstest die Daten vorher in eine Textdatei exportieren, und Gnuplot erzeugt dir aus diesen z.B. ein png mit den gewünschten Abmessungen. Das Bild kann man dann in WinCC einbinden.
Über ein Skript muss man dann die Funktionen erledigen, also Daten exportieren, Gnuplot aufrufen und dann das Bild austauschen.

Testweise habe ich so etwas schonmal gemacht,siehe Bild im Anhang.


----------



## sailor (18 September 2010)

Hi,
standartmäßig sind solche Diagramme m.W. nicht vorgesehen. Ich hab aber schon Diagramme gemacht, indem ich ein Polygon mit C-Script rumgeeiert habe.
bei bedarf kann ich die was schicken.
Sailor


----------



## RaffniX (20 September 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!! Echt super!

Die Visu läuft auf nem PC. Und das Problem ist halt, dass ich das Diagramm mit in der Runtime haben möchte.
Ich hab selbst noch keine Daten über Skript nach Excel importiert, hab  allerdings ein paar Beiträge dazu hier im Forum gelesen 

Ein Polygon ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut geeignet, da man nur  die Eckpunkte verschieben kann und nicht Punkte innerhalb der Fläche.

Aber die Lösungen mit Gnuplot, oder mit der XLS, die man in die Runtime bringt würden mich schon sehr interessieren 

Ist das Gnuplot den kostenfrei erhältlich? Und wie schaff ichs eine Grafik aus Excel in die Runtime zu bringen?


Besten Gruß
der Mirko


----------



## funkdoc (20 September 2010)

servus mirko

du kannst eine XLS datei mit dem MS internet explorer darstellen. mit der OLE (activeX) schnittstelle des IE funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut, aber erst ab WinXP SP2 bzw. MS IE version 6 und aufwärts.
so.. und den internet explorer bringst du per eingebetteten fenster in die visu.
dabei musst du nur wenige einstellungen machen:

1. damit der IE XLS dateien auch im eigenem fenster und nicht das MS excel öffnet musst du im *datei* Explorer folgende einstellung vornehmen:
explorer > extras > ordneroptionen > dateitypen > in der spalte erweiterungen zum dateityp XLS scrollen und anklicken > dann im fenster unten rechts auf Erweitert > häckchen bei "Im selben fenster durchsuchen" > OK > OK

2. gib im wincc bei den eigenschaften des eingebetteten IE fenster eine fixe pixelgrösse an.

3. damit du dein diagramm auch schön und rahmenlos in die visu bekommst überdeckst du im excel die zellen die die daten enthalten mit dem 3D diagramm. damit das gut aussieht, sollte der diagramm layer links oben in der ecke (zelle A1) beginnen und genau so gross sein wie das fenster selber.. (siehe oben punkt 2). und damit dir die anlagenbediener nix an der excel datei rumpfuschen können solltest du die XLS mit dem attribut schreibgeschützt speichern/generieren.

somit bringst du die ganzen excel idiotendiagramme in die runtime.

grüsse


----------



## RaffniX (20 September 2010)

Vielen Dank, dann werd ich das mal so ausprobieren...

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden ob das so klappt !


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 September 2010)

RaffniX schrieb:


> Aber die Lösungen mit Gnuplot, oder mit der XLS, die man in die Runtime bringt würden mich schon sehr interessieren
> 
> Ist das Gnuplot den kostenfrei erhältlich? Und wie schaff ichs eine Grafik aus Excel in die Runtime zu bringen?



Hallo,
Gnuplot ist kostenfrei und darf auch in Binärform an einen Kunden weitergegeben werden.

http://www.gnuplot.info/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnuplot

Ist vom Prinzip her ein Kommandozeilenprogramm welches dir aus den Daten ein Bild (png, jpg, gif etc.) erzeugt.

Aber wenn das mit Excel so funktioniert und du aus dem WinCC die Daten dort reinbekommst, kann man das auch nehmen, und der Kunde hat seine gewohnte Excel-Umgebung.
Zu prüfen ist aber ob die Excel-Lösung in einer Client-Server Umgebung auch noch funktioniert.


----------



## RaffniX (21 September 2010)

Hallo und Danke erstmal,

wenn ich nun das Gnuplot oder Excel nutzen will, muss ich diese Programme dann auf allen PCs auf denen die Runtime läuft installieren? Und dann dem entsprechend beim Start der Runtime auch extern starten? Oder bekommen die Ihre Daten von der ES?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer solchen Anwendung und kann bestätigen dass es so geht?


----------



## funkdoc (21 September 2010)

also excel brauchst du nicht vorher starten, es muss nur installiert sein.


----------



## RaffniX (23 September 2010)

funkdoc schrieb:


> servus mirko
> 
> du kannst eine XLS datei mit dem MS internet explorer darstellen. mit der OLE (activeX) schnittstelle des IE funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut, aber erst ab WinXP SP2 bzw. MS IE version 6 und aufwärts.
> so.. und den internet explorer bringst du per eingebetteten fenster in die visu.
> ...


Hey,
in den Ordneroptionen kann ich für eine XLS Erweiterung nicht "im selben Fenster öffnen" anwählen... Ich verwende das Office 2007, kann es daran liegen? Für andere Dateien geht es, aber bei dem XLS kann ich nur das Standardprogramm zum Öffnen auswählen.

Grüße Mirko


----------



## RaffniX (23 September 2010)

funkdoc schrieb:


> servus mirko
> 
> du kannst eine XLS datei mit dem MS internet explorer darstellen. mit der OLE (activeX) schnittstelle des IE funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut, aber erst ab WinXP SP2 bzw. MS IE version 6 und aufwärts.
> so.. und den internet explorer bringst du per eingebetteten fenster in die visu.
> ...


Hey,
in den Ordneroptionen kann ich für eine XLS Erweiterung nicht "im selben  Fenster öffnen" anwählen... Ich verwende das Office 2007, kann es daran  liegen? Für andere Dateien geht es, aber bei dem XLS kann ich nur das  Standardprogramm zum Öffnen auswählen.

Grüße Mirko


----------



## funkdoc (23 September 2010)

also bei mir funktionierts.

winxp sp2, IE 6, Office 2007.

probiers dasselbe mal mit einer word- DOC datei.

grüsse


----------



## RaffniX (24 September 2010)

Hmm, ich hab XP SP3 und den IE 6 geht weder bei XLS, TXT noch DOC ...
Geht auch bei keiner anderen Erweiterung und ich habs schon auf zwei PCs ausprobiert, muss ich eventuell noch irgendwas in der Systemsteuerung ändern?


----------



## funkdoc (24 September 2010)

hast du auf deinen systemen eigentlich administratorrechte?

für so ein problem kann ich dir sonst nur das mcseboard.de empfehlen.

grtz


----------



## funkdoc (24 September 2010)

hab jetzt gesehen dass es wirklich an den rechten liegen könnte.
kontaktiere deinen netzwerkadmin, der soll das lokal erlauben.


----------



## RaffniX (24 September 2010)

Nee, bin mein eigener Administrator 
Ich werd mal in der Systemsteuerung schauen...


----------



## funkdoc (24 September 2010)

ich glaub ich habs:

IE einstellung:
Internetoptionen > Sicherheit > Internet > Stufe anpassen > "Dateien basierend auf Inhalt und nicht der Dateierweiterung öffnen" aktivieren.

edit: ne vergiss das.

bei microsoft ist das problem bekannt!

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927009

dabei handelt es sich aber um um einen lösungsweg für IE7 und IE8.
für den IE6 kann ich dir per PN die registry werte zuschicken, wenn du willst?

grüsse


----------



## funkdoc (24 September 2010)

so hier hab ich dein problem...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925424/de


----------



## RaffniX (28 September 2010)

Hey, vielen Dank! Das war mein Problem...
Jetz kann ich mich endlich an die Arbeit machen 
Ich werds hier posten wenn das jetzt alles so funktioniert...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2011)

Seit letztem Monat gibt es von Siemens ein Applikationsbeispiel in dem 3D-Diagramme in WinCC erzeugt werden:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/en/49492528

Ich habs mir aber noch nicht angesehen.


----------

